# Magicshine...



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

If you didnt already know...

Magicshine will not warranty their product if you buy from an Ebay retailer. Or communicate at all regarding the matter.

How do I know this? Because Magicshine will not answer any of my six emails that I have sent to them about my four month old light that I purchased. Which I sent to email addresses: 
[email protected]
& 
[email protected]

I have also emailed the seller which is here.
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
They have not responded to my email either.

So if your considering purchasing a new light and decide to buy a Magicshine please buy from an actual retailer that will handle the warranty for your purchase. Otherwise you might end up with a $150 paper weight...

I also want to apologize to everyone that's tired of hearing how crappy Magicshine is. It's just that this is the only recourse that I have.

So Buyer Beware...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Short Bus - Sorry to hear about the MagicShine problem. I wonder if that EBay seller is the same person that posts up all the time here on MTBR - tamen00 (looks like it, both are from Phoenix, AZ)

Might be worth a chance to send him a PM?? 

***


----------



## atergo76 (Nov 10, 2008)

That sucks Shortbus I hate it when companies won't stand by their products. :madman:

Hopefully the seller will step up and warranty your light. Im glad I didnt buy one of their lights
because I was looking at them bigtime.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

So much for support on a crapped out product. I love company's that are all about quantity instead of quality.

I don't know what I can say to help with the issue other then hoping that this big warning to all the other buyers. I say pm scar and get a ameba and let that thing run forever with great support. 


I tapped that


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help Scar! 
Probably not going to email the guy again, I already sent him an email to his email address that was linked to his paypal account. I have also tried to file a claim with paypal aswell. Probably won't go anywhere either...
I'm just another consumer buying cheap china stuff, when I should've just bought another from you.



Short Bus said:


> If you didnt already know...
> 
> Magicshine will not warranty their product if you buy from an Ebay retailer. Or communicate at all regarding the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

Short Bus said:


> So if your considering purchasing a new light and decide to buy a Magicshine please buy from an actual retailer that will handle the warranty for your purchase.


Quoted for Truth.

Seems like the most reliable are the custom lighting systems built locally as well as some US manufacturers (from a customer service/warranty standpoint).


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, I guess at 45-60 bucks for a similar product that generally sells for 100++++, you just take your chances.

It is tempting though, isn't it.

Maybe the best thing at this point is to buy another $50 XML clone and you'll at least have 2 batteries, chargers, etc. and hope to get through this Winter before you decide on another light. Of course, if that's the only light you use make sure you have a decent small torch w/ 300+ lumens. You can get them for 20 bucks and 2 rechargeable 18650's and a charger for another 10 bucks or so.

I broke down and ride now w/ a Dinotte dual XML-3. Wow, hella bright. Run em both on the bars and either a torch or the $45 clone on the head.

MB


----------



## ThinkBike (Jun 16, 2010)

What's wrong with your light? 

Maybe some of the guys over on the DIY mtbr forum can help you? I'm sure they'd have some helpful suggestions.


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

ThinkBike said:


> What's wrong with your light?
> 
> Maybe some of the guys over on the DIY mtbr forum can help you? I'm sure they'd have some helpful suggestions.


Thanks for your help guys. Unfortunately I bought the newer MJ-868 thinking that maybe they stepped it up a bit in quality, and actually until it quit working I was impressed with the fit and finish. Really for what you pay it's allot of bang for the buck.

I'm not sure what's wrong with it, the battery life indicator still lights up but the light will not turn on. Probably a bad driver board.

I still can't get over the fact that they will not respond to my emails. All of which were nice except for the last one were I threatened to bring this sort of practice to the attention of the MTBR community, and still no reply...

They won't even respond to this thread were they are a sponsor...
Once again buyer beware. Unless your a DIYer stay clear of this product, spend the extra dough and buy a higher quality light.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, I like my Magicshine, but because I bought it from a SHOP, they won't warranty the exploding batteries. My LBS bought a few sets and I got mine there. Magicshine won't talk to me. 

Frustrating, but I figure if they were really concerned about the exploding battery rumor, they'd do more about it. I rely upon their inaction as evidence that they're comfortable with me using the product as they put it in the stream of commerce.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

head over to the DIY forum, someone should be able to help you, especially if you can take it apart (unscrew the back) yourself to post some pictures. A multimeter and some hand holding should get you a diagnosis at least, these things aren't very complicated.

For anyone considering a Magicshine - buy it from Geoman. His customer service is beyond words.


----------



## ColoradoPaul (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I have had some ups and downs with my Magicshines too, Keith.

I tell ya, I wouldn't go out with just one...


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes I hate to take it apart just yet, because I'm still hoping that Magicshine will stand behind their product. But I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## ValhallaGSXR (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, this post just saved me some future trouble. i was just about to pull the trigger on a Magicshine light on eBay. I'm glad i came here first! Looks like the Minewt 600 will be what im getting after all.


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

ValhallaGSXR said:


> Thanks guys, this post just saved me some future trouble. i was just about to pull the trigger on a Magicshine light on eBay. I'm glad i came here first! Looks like the Minewt 600 will be what im getting after all.


why not just buy a mgicshine from an authorized dealer such as geoman, or action?
i think the problem the OP is having is because he purchased through an unauthroized ebay reseller.


----------



## wavewagon (Apr 7, 2009)

EBasil said:


> Hey, I like my Magicshine, but because I bought it from a SHOP, they won't warranty the exploding batteries. My LBS bought a few sets and I got mine there. Magicshine won't talk to me.
> 
> Frustrating, but I figure if they were really concerned about the exploding battery rumor, they'd do more about it. I rely upon their inaction as evidence that they're comfortable with me using the product as they put it in the stream of commerce.


I just purchased the MS mj-880. EBasil-Did you actually have an exploding battery issue or any other issue with MS? I decided to try MS because there were quite a few positive posts with this product here at MTBR.


----------



## ValhallaGSXR (Apr 3, 2010)

Der Juicen said:


> why not just buy a mgicshine from an authorized dealer such as geoman, or action?
> i think the problem the OP is having is because he purchased through an unauthroized ebay reseller.


Because as a consumer, i like to be able to save a little money if i get the chance. A company should stand behind their product no matter where you bought it from. They still produced it. Why won't they fix it if its got a problem as long as the consumer can prove they purchased it legally?

What's the difference between this and if you bought a HP computer from walmart that had a problem and HP tells you that since you didnt buy it online at their website, you are out of luck?

Thats bad business IMO and they will not be getting any of my money.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

That's a good metaphor and Dell might be even better:  Dell sells direct, and you can buy them through stores like say, Best Buy, and you can buy them from some dude on the internet.

Many of us bought our Magicshines from shops that bought them from Geoman. Geoman says, "oh, since you supported a local shop that we sold to, we don't honor the warranty". So, an outfit that has _otherwise_ good customer service, falls flat and screws the customer, the very instant there's no paper trail leading directly to them and their insurance adjuster thinks they're off the hook .


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

A few things you need to consider with Magicshine. 
First, they are a Chinese company located in ShenZhen China. They are somewhat small and there are only a few people in the company that speak English and only one who speaks it well. There ability to answer e-mail sent directly to them is limited.
If you had to send a light back to them the shipping would end up costing as much as the light, not to mention the wait. Service is provided through authorized resellers here in the US. (there are only a few of us) though we all limit service to the lights we have sold. 
I have been after Magicshine for some time to try and control the number of little E-Bay sellers. There is an explosion of seller that get a hold of a dozen lights and put them on E-Bay to make a little extra grocery money. Don't expect service if you buy from these sellers. Consider a few extra bucks spent with a legit seller to be insurance.
Magicshine has improved there quality considerably since they first came out and are a descent value. I've sold thousands of them and have less than 1% with any problem. 

Jim Harger
Action LED Lights


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

Magicshine should still be held to the same customer service standards as everyone else. They sell their product here, they take our dollar without hesitation. They advertise a warranty but then they don't back it. I have no sympathy for the fact that they don't speak english, they have no sympathy for me and my broken light that they profited from... 

This is just poor business practice.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I get that you are miffed about the warranty issues, but come on, it's a freaking Chinese company. That's why it was so cheap. It was cheap because you bought a cheap Chinese product off a shifty eBay seller.

That's why I bought mine from GMG. I knew I was buying a cheap light, but I also knew that I was buying from a U.S. company that takes as much action as possible to be there for their customers. So that eliminated much of the inherent risk for me in buying a cheapo Chinese product.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I think the problem is that people don't realise how much of the cost of bike lights is decent parts and an effective warranty. They see lights (and many other things) as just appliances, where cheaper is "better". MS lights are down in the disposable toaster range because they use cheap parts and have no warranty. You can save money and buy it from the cheapest place you can find or you can pay extra for the same product plus a warranty from an authorised reseller. It's up to the consumer to make that choice and it's a great choice to have, but there's no point complaining when the consequences of choosing the lowest price comes back to bite you.

It's also not that surprising when the authorised resellers don't want to assume the cost of fixing lights that they did not receive any profit from. They're not charities.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

A small step up in price can also get you a quality light made in China with excellent product support.
Gemini has a 1 year warranty on lights and batteries and service (if needed) can be obtained from the company or from their US service center. (that happens to be us  ) regardless of where the light is purchased.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

ValhallaGSXR said:


> Because as a consumer, i like to be able to save a little money if i get the chance.





Action LED Lights said:


> A few things you need to consider with Magicshine.
> Consider a few extra bucks spent with a legit seller to be insurance.


 I have three MS lights from Geoman, I bought from him the same reason I buy from REI, unquestionable service. Costs a bit more but I'm out riding at night, smiling.



XJaredX said:


> I get that you are miffed about the warranty issues, but come on, it's a freaking Chinese company. That's why it was so cheap. It was cheap because you bought a cheap Chinese product off a shifty eBay seller.
> 
> That's why I bought mine from GMG. I knew I was buying a cheap light, but I also knew that I was buying from a U.S. company that takes as much action as possible to be there for their customers. So that eliminated much of the inherent risk for me in buying a cheapo Chinese product.


 This as well.


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

You guys are definitely some Geoman fanboys. Comparing them to REI??? They must definitely be reputable.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> A small step up in price can also get you a quality light made in China with excellent product support.
> Gemini has a 1 year warranty on lights and batteries and service (if needed) can be obtained from the company or from their US service center. (that happens to be us  ) regardless of where the light is purchased.


This is exactly the route I took. I just bought my first light, and I started out looking at Magicshine as an inexpensive way to try out night riding to see if I liked it and was going to do it very often. Their performance/price ratio is impressive, but I was definitely concerned about quality. The Gemini Xera seemed to be really well thought out and backed by a good company with an active presence here on mtbr, so I paid a bit more for that (bought from Action). Still really an excellent performance/price, I think better than just about anything out there, and for me the best value when you balance all the factors.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Either way you shake it Chinese or American the product support is still *****. Hell even harbor freight the Chinese tool store will back up there products. Sounds to me like even geoman is taking it in the shorts whenever these thing break. Again going by the if I do a 70% mark up and only 10% come back then I have a 60% profit margin. Also how many folks are like shortbus and just throw their hands up after getting blown off? I myself will stay away from magicshine all I hear about is how they break with no support. 
Buy a ameba from scar on here and be happy, I have friends that said hey I have had this for over a year and the light sometimes flickers, guess what got replaced for free and was overnighted back to the customer. Not the big corporation that has money to spare cause they make **** products, nope it was the guy that builds the light in the garage in his spare time and has no profit margin. Steer clear of this crap company (magicshine) as long as people keep pumping money into them and they blow off a warranty when they break things will never get fixed. (end rant)


----------



## Cap'um (Jul 10, 2004)

mattthemuppet said:


> head over to the DIY forum, someone should be able to help you, especially if you can take it apart (unscrew the back) yourself to post some pictures. A multimeter and some hand holding should get you a diagnosis at least, these things aren't very complicated.
> 
> For anyone considering a Magicshine - buy it from Geoman. His customer service is beyond words.


I'll +1 GeoMan. He led the recall of MagicShine's dangerous battery, at significant personal expense. I ended up with a MUCH better battery, that he had custom designed.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Short Bus said:


> You guys are definitely some Geoman fanboys. Comparing them to REI??? They must definitely be reputable.


*Geoman replacing 6 sh*tty batterys with 6 Panasonic celled battery's on his dime made a fanboy out of Me:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Geoman gets all My business. Did any other MS sellers take care of their customers to that extent not even close:thumbsup:*


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Rakuman said:


> *Geoman replacing 6 sh*tty batterys with 6 Panasonic celled battery's on his dime made a fanboy out of Me:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Geoman gets all My business. Did any other MS sellers take care of their customers to that extent not even close:thumbsup:*


Quoted for truth.!


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

ValhallaGSXR said:


> Because as a consumer, i like to be able to save a little money if i get the chance. A company should stand behind their product no matter where you bought it from. They still produced it. Why won't they fix it if its got a problem as long as the consumer can prove they purchased it legally?
> 
> What's the difference between this and if you bought a HP computer from walmart that had a problem and HP tells you that since you didnt buy it online at their website, you are out of luck?
> 
> Thats bad business IMO and they will not be getting any of my money.


there are actually lots of businesses our there with the policy "no warranty if purchased from an unauthorized reseller"

there are some ebay sellers that actually are authorized resellers for certain products, but that does not seem to be the case here.

after comparing the prices Geoman has the 808e with the Geoman battery and support for 100+shipping, Action has the 808e with support for 90+shipping, and the cheapest i have seen on ebay has been 90 which includes free shipping, but no support.

i cant see how ebay would even be considered the better deal in this situation.

now i personally did just order a magicshine COPY via ebay from a us seller, but i didnt have the extra 50 to put into a light AT THE MOMENT, otherwise i would have ordered an 808e through Action. and there is a big difference between 5 for shipping and 50. also i will soon be building my own light so this will end up as a backup/spare for friends without too much invested into it.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

+1
Yeah, I guess I am a "fanboy." I do compare the two because quite honestly I've had great service from both.
Couple questions, did you research lights before purchase? Did you research MS on MTBR? Did you read the recall threads? If not I guess you should have.
If you did then you'd know that GM went above and beyond in a situation many feel he didn't have to do a thing with other than walk away. Personally, the reason I went with GM in the first place (for cheap Chinese lights) was the reputation the original owner who passed away had. I bought a couple of months before the recall. When I read about the recalls I thought I was screwed, and I had talked a friend into MS through GM as well. 
After I read the threads I figured the people who had issues with the batteries were not overseeing them while charging and rode with the recalled batteries until I had another light source. Then I returned them and got a better battery for nothing. My friend had the same experience.
I'm still riding them and feel that as long as GM is in buisiness they'd help me with any issues I had. I bought MS, a cheap- ass light system after riding NightRiders for years. I knew I was getting a light made in China and expected it to be a hell of a lot cheaper (quality) than it was. Add GM service and the new batteries after the recall, I'm happy as a pig (fanboy) in *****. I might have close to 100 rides with just more than $300 spent.
So yeah, sorry you're bitter cause you made a mistake. I'm charging my batteries right now and riding tomorrow. Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

hitechredneck said:


> Sounds to me like even geoman is taking it in the shorts whenever these thing break. Again going by the if I do a 70% mark up and only 10% come back then I have a 60% profit margin. Also how many folks are like shortbus and just throw their hands up after getting blown off? I myself will stay away from magicshine all I hear about is how they break with no support.
> )


 Blown off by who? I think you're comparing e-bay support which apparently = 0 (W/ certain sellers), w/ GM support which many report to have been excellent. 
Look, I could not care less what anyone is running, who you're buying from, what your riding... hell, I really don't even want to talk to other riders in general (that's why I night ride:eekster but GM has provided me with great custie service and I guess that's all I really came here to say, I'm out...


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

I also own an Amoeba. I bought the MS in a pinch because my Night Rider handlebar light failed right before a 24hr race that I had entered. I guess I expected more.
I wasn't trying to insult when I said fanboy, I was not aware of Geomans loyal customer base.
I also started this thread to make people aware of the whole ebay thing and Magicshines poor customer service. That is all.
Thanks for the kind words dude.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Word. I do hope it works out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

jugdish said:


> Blown off by who? I think you're comparing e-bay support which apparently = 0 (W/ certain sellers), w/ GM support which many report to have been excellent.
> Look, I could not care less what anyone is running, who you're buying from, what your riding... hell, I really don't even want to talk to other riders in general (that's why I night ride:eekster but GM has provided me with great custie service and I guess that's all I really came here to say, I'm out...


You sir did not read what I wrote well or I was not clear enough. The statement was from what I have seen with the company that even geoman is eating the loss when he gives people warranty not magic shine. The being blown off comment is from eBay sellers, lbs that can't get a warranty and magic shine the company itself.

I tapped that


----------



## ssuperx10001 (Jan 17, 2004)

*geoman*

i am still waiting for my battery from geoman,i purchased a magicshine from them-got a recall 
letter from them over a year ago-emailed them still no replacement battery!!!now it was a $100 wasted.since battery melted on the outside by the circuit board.Good news is my cateye stadium is still working


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

ssuperx10001 said:


> i am still waiting for my battery from geoman,i purchased a magicshine from them-got a recall
> letter from them over a year ago-emailed them still no replacement battery!!!now it was a $100 wasted.since battery melted on the outside by the circuit board.Good news is my cateye stadium is still working


*
If you followed all the required steps of the recall you should get your battery with no problems, they have done a pretty smashing job of taking care of any issues.*


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

Short Bus said:


> Thanks for your help guys. Unfortunately I bought the newer MJ-868 thinking that maybe they stepped it up a bit in quality, and actually until it quit working I was impressed with the fit and finish. Really for what you pay it's allot of bang for the buck.
> 
> I'm not sure what's wrong with it, the battery life indicator still lights up but the light will not turn on. Probably a bad driver board.
> 
> ...


This may backfire on me but I think there needs to be some explanation on how warranty works with any product, from any company. If you bought a Black and Decker drill for instance from someone(not an authorised B&D dealer) and it's faulty. You contact B&D customer service directly. What are the chances of them responding to your case?

It doesn't help you to say some eBay sellers may not be authorised sellers. Someone who bought 10 units from DX for instance doesn't make him an authorised dealer. In their own admission inside their Terms & Conditions, DX is just an Agent, not even authorised dealer but they do have an agreement to forward warranty claims to magicshine.com.

Authorised dealers take care of the warranty which is in turn supported by a warranty agreement between the authorised dealer and Magicshine. magicshine.com. is a manufacturer not a sales & service point. You do not have an invoice from them - if you do, then yes, they are obligated to respond. If you have an invoice from them, as an Authorised Dealer in Australia, I will personally make sure they respond, else that's just plain bad service.

As for your MJ-868 problem, it sounds like a driver board problem as you suspect. Inter change batteries and do a diagnosis - I suggest checking out the battery to ensure it hasn't been overdischarged hence not powering the light on but just enough to light up the LED next to the switch. If you are 90% certain it's the driver board, contact an authorised Magicshine seller in the US - I won't name names but there's plenty of them around and tell them although you did not buy from them, you need help getting the problem fixed. How much would it cost to get a driver for the 868 from MS. They can include this in their next shipment. It arrives, they contact you and voila!, you have it repaired. If you are cheeky enough, ask if you can have the MJ-868 claimed as warranty through them. Chances are 99% dealers of any product will say no. That's why you buy from people you best trust.


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry for the magic shine drama.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

So, have you heard anything from anyone? 


I tapped that


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

It's only when you've had to deal with really bad customer service that you finally *FINALLY* value good service. I'll choose a fanboy hobbyist over the megacorp any day.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for your support everyone, we still have battery packs for recall claims being shipped out, in fact a large number of shipments went out this week.



Rakuman said:


> *
> If you followed all the required steps of the recall you should get your battery with no problems, they have done a pretty smashing job of taking care of any issues.*


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> Thanks for your support everyone, we still have battery packs for recall claims being shipped out, in fact a large number of shipments went out this week.


Hey Geoman, would you consider warrantying my light?

Please...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Shortbus, please email [email protected] and we'll see if we can help you out

Cheers



Short Bus said:


> Hey Geoman, would you consider warrantying my light?
> 
> Please...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Hey Shortbus, please email [email protected] and we'll see if we can help you out
> 
> Cheers


*
Nice:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> Hey Shortbus, please email [email protected] and we'll see if we can help you out
> 
> Cheers


Will do! 
Thanks


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

I just wanted to take a moment and give thanks Geoman/Reade for going out of his way and helping me get in contact with Magicshine to solve my warranty issues with my broken light, even though I did not originally purchase the light from him. I think that says allot for his business and would recommend him to anyone purchasing a new light.

Thanks Again 

Lesson learned here : Do not buy a MS light off of Ebay and expect them to handle your warranty issues. Buy from a reputable seller such as Geoman who will take care of you after the sale.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

I feel your pain on a different level. They have totally screwed me on the simplest thing of following up and getting a spontaneously exploding set of batteries dealt with - this has been going on since June 2011.


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

I take it this company (same as GeomanGear?) are not to be counted on for good customer service? I just read this zenmster's post about his problems. I think these are one in the same companies...yes?


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

No, Geoman went out of his way to help remedy the problem that I had with my magicshine. Magicshine is the one providing the poor customer service.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Zenmuster And Crankscooter, what now, you got tired of the other thread just both happened to follow each other here?


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

*OMG How much time do you people actually have*

to fart around here? I could give a rats a$$ whether people support this post or not or think I've got the time and interest to care enough to create a phantom ID - whatever.

I'm posting to get it all off my chest and honestly. I already am looking at other systems and planning to smash the Geoman POS on YouTube.

BTW I have more emails from Geoman promising to get back to me and then never hearing from them until I ping them again and again and again and again. It's b*sh*t no matter how much/little I paid for these lights.

And seriously, how much time do people have to dick around here and what jobs do you have? I need to get one of them. :eekster::eekster::eekster:

Note to self. next ID I create, be more creative than having something with the word "crap" in it.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

*oops sorry,*

poop,:nono:


----------



## LiveFreeThenDie (Mar 21, 2010)

You've already posted your displeasure on another thread, zenmster. Perhaps you should practice some zen and chill out. You aren't the only frustrated person awaiting battery replacement. Perhaps you should stop making purchases online if you can't deal with chances that you might get burned. I'm sure we've all been burned and deal with it in an *adult* manner.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

zenmster said:


> to fart around here? I could give a rats a$$ whether people support this post or not or think I've got the time and interest to care enough to create a phantom ID - whatever.
> 
> I'm posting to get it all off my chest and honestly. I already am looking at other systems and planning to smash the Geoman POS on YouTube.
> 
> ...


Long reply for someone who

A) has a life.
B) doesn't give a rat's arse.

I call your bluff.

Next steps:

A) lay off the coffee.
B) stick to LBS for your next purchases.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

LiveFree- wow is your life so effing sad that you have to attack me because you have no life? or is that no wife either? You don't like my post then dont' read them and go back to kicking your children and beating your dog. Thank GOD for the ignore option.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a right to post where ever I please and if you dont' like it then freaking don't read it. Geesh this place is full of people with nothing to do? At least I have a reason for posting. What's yours? No more $ for the hooker on the corner? WTF.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Zenmster

Sorry that you have experienced this issue with your recall claim. Would you mind emailing [email protected] so we can resolve this issue. We are processing claims received in January 2012 at the moment, we are 99% complete on all claims received to date. There have been many parties involved in the process so please email your info so we can correct any issue that may have existed with your claim.

Thanks
GeoMan



zenmster said:


> I have a right to post where ever I please and if you dont' like it then freaking don't read it. Geesh this place is full of people with nothing to do? At least I have a reason for posting. What's yours? No more $ for the hooker on the corner? WTF.


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad thing works out for you Shortbus. I have a different outcome w/ my MS816. I got it at GMG. I used it 3 times and then suddenly two side lights stop working. GMG and i exchanged a few emails. I contacted MS directly as suggested by GMG. I haven't heard anything from MS. Lesson learned. GMG is NOT at fault in my case. He's awesome w/ responding to my inquiries. It's the fault of MS and everyone should know that MS lights are disposable. It it breaks, throw them in the garbage. It costs more to send the light to China to have it fix.


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

snellvilleGAbiker said:


> Glad thing works out for you Shortbus. I have a different outcome w/ my MS816. I got it at GMG. I used it 3 times and then suddenly two side lights stop working. GMG and i exchanged a few emails. I contacted MS directly as suggested by GMG. I haven't heard anything from MS. Lesson learned. GMG is NOT at fault in my case. He's awesome w/ responding to my inquiries. It's the fault of MS and everyone should know that MS lights are disposable. It it breaks, throw them in the garbage. It costs more to send the light to China to have it fix.


Just out of curiosity was your light not within the warranty period? Just trying to figure out why Geoman did not warranty your light.


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

No, it was not within the warranty period even though i used it a total of 3 times. I'm not bitter because i went in knowing it's a disposable light.


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

snellvilleGAbiker said:


> No, it was not within the warranty period even though i used it a total of 3 times. I'm not bitter because i went in knowing it's a disposable light.


Even a disposable light should last more than 3 rides. .


----------

